# Anyone working in a Ford dealership anywhere in the UAE?



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Posting this on the off chance there may be someone here...

Looking at getting myself a high performance Ford... new not used, I know exactly what I want, but could use a bit of insight on pricing.

Please reach out if you could help.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I drive a Ford so not really qualified but will give my opinion anyway. Their prices are reasonable, after sales service absolutely sucks! I called the guy who sold me my vehicle because a lady decided to take one of my doors out while parking; asked him if there's any possibility he can speak with the insurance guys to give me a replacement car because it would take a week. His response,"Sorry, your insurance does not cover a replacement car and you should really be thankful that Ford is not charging you to fix your car door."

If you're not yet in the UAE, why are you buying a car here? :confused2:


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> If you're not yet in the UAE, why are you buying a car here? :confused2:


I come and go every few months... my trips there will be getting longer in duration...

I should really update my sig


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Wait for Ramadan before buying - they'll have all the offers on then.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Hmm thanks for that tip.

I'm mostly interested in getting an idea as to what replacement tires will cost, and costs for servicing the specific model I have in mind


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Servicing here is ridiculously expensive! You must do it at the dealer ONLY or else they will void your warranty and the dealer is where they tear you a new one! 

and tires, what size? Usually anything above 15-16" becomes extremely expensive. Depends on size, width among others as you should know.

What care you after btw? If you want rough prices go to drivearabia.com, they have approximate prices on lots of models.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Moe78 said:


> and tires, what size?


19" front, 20" rear pirelli or michelin


----------



## desertjumper (May 3, 2013)

al tayer, the company who cant even manage a career event will fleece you


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I bought an Edge new through Al Tayer, as soon as it was out of the dealer warranty I took it elsewhere as their charges were insane!

Plus they do repairs etc by the book, not whether the car actually needs it! They tried to make me replace ALL my tyres at a cost of + 4,000 Dhs in one go. A quick trip to a few of the little tyres shops soon showed they had at least another 3 months in them.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> ...A quick trip to a few of the little tyres shops soon showed they had at least another 3 months in them.


I agree about high dealer cost, but detecting 3-month left on tires...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

ccr said:


> I agree about high dealer cost, but detecting 3-month left on tires...


Ok ok what I should have said was that they didn't need changing THEN!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

My car runs 19" 235 fronts and 295 rears the best place I've found for tyres is MSW behind Oasis Centre, great service and the best price I could find for Michelin SS.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> My car runs 19" 235 fronts and 295 rears the best place I've found for tyres is MSW behind Oasis Centre, great service and the best price I could find for Michelin SS.


How much did you pay for the 235 fronts?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I can't remember exactly but I think the fronts were around 1100, just give MSW a call and they'll give you the prices over the phone.


----------

